# sadie thompson??????



## apachejim (Mar 12, 2002)

I have the victrola,was my grandmothers I have had it redone twice in the last50 years and it is still the most beautifull piece of furniture in the house.I do have some very old 78's that have bird songs on them and some other weird music I never heard of,then I have some native American indian flute music that is literaly out of this world.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Sadie Thompson is a good time girl in a play wriiten by Somerset Maugham
called "Rain". It was made into a movie staring Joan Crawford and Walter Huston in the Thirties (great version), and Rita Hayworth and Jose Ferrer in the Fifties( so-so). She's forced to repent her wanton ways by a preacher who convinces her of her inherent evil as a corruptor of men. After finally receiving salvation, she's betrayed by his own lust for her. Her return to her old ways is signaled by the persistent playing of of blues records on her Victrola... 

The Joan Crawford version is incredibly atmospheric and fabulous....


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

In our work lives, we deal with such youngsters. Thank you so much for the references to OLD stuff -- even if some of it is a bit before my time (actually, I DO have 78s, and 33s, and a few 45s). But isn't Joan Crawford more interesting than Britney Spears???????


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Dear Suzanne
a: I'm not THAT old  
b: As a Hollywood kid I was born with this stuff encoded in my DNA:lol: 

As to Brittany and Joan, well, they have a lot in common...
both started at at early age (Joan nee Lucille Le Seur started as a dancer)
both driven by powerful ambition and tenacious perseverance to "being a star". Both are/ were extremely image conscious in their vision of themselves. Had Joan Crawford started today I feel she'd be right up there with there in terms of mass marketing. Ironically, Joan was a Pepsi spokesperson
(her last husband was chairman of Pepsi), much like Miss Brittany.
As for Brittany's staying power... well you know you're a Star when the drag queens are doing you....

Sidenote: I did the Teen People's party the year Brittany was nominated for the cover. She performed along with Pink and other singers (I've forgotten who else).Brittany was prime Prima Dona (her comment looking at the room was "It's sooo ghetto") Pink, on the other hand, Rocked - my money's on her-
that girl's got a serious set of pipes. During soundcheck, my jaded crew stopped working to go checkout who was singing a capella- it was Pink- her mic had stopped working and we could hear her all the way in the kitchen!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Sorry -- I should have said, *"of a certain sensibility"*. No offense meant.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Oh Suzanne-
None taken 

I'm actually glad to be the age I am now (42)- from the way I've misbehaved and carried on in my life, I feel very lucky and grateful be here!!!!:lol:

And yes, I will accept the "of certain sensibility" (or lack of in my case...)


----------

